# shoe size for 21 month old



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd's almost 21 mos and wears a size 7 shoe. She is wearing hand-me dows shoes from big sister that she wore at 2.5-3. I bought her some 2T footed PJ's and her feet almost fill the foot parts. I have a feeling I'll be cutting the feet off by the time the weather gets warmer again. So does size 7 seem big for you? Just wondering what your kids shoe sizes are at this age.


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

I don't remember exactly, but my DD has always had larger feet..lol (actually, at birth, when she was born, TWO nurses go 'oh my what BIG FEET she's got'... nice memory, huh?lol )

Anyway, 7 does seems big-ish, but for us here, that sounds about what DD wore as well.

She's now 4 years 6 months, and wearing a size 12 shoe. (just 2 sizes smaller than her NINE year old step-brother..lol)


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Sounds reasonable. Luthien's feet are a size 5, but she's a peanut.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

My DD is 23 months, and wearing an 8 1/2. Her sister (3 years) is in a 12!


----------



## StrawHatBrat (Jan 5, 2005)

My 20 month old is in a size 4 and it fits perfectly. She's also a peanut, though.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

my ex is 6' and i am just about 5'. dd seems to be medium built so far. at 21 months her shoe size was between 7 and 8. at 3 it is 10. she has always had large feet. her bestfriend is the same weight and height and wears 8s now at 3.


----------



## TurboClaudia (Nov 18, 2003)

my friend's son turns 16 months next week and wears a size 7 shoe. he's a boy, so take that into account, but i think it's still a within normal range size foot.









by the way, darshani, i can't believe nitara is 21 months already! sheesh! i remember when you first began this journey with her on the day she was born...







hugs to you, mama...

warmly,
claudia


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

*


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Aidan is a few weeks younger than Nitara, IIRC, and he's wearing an 8 1/2! He's always been a big boy though.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

well my ds is 19mo and wearing size 8 or 9 for over a month!


----------



## Moon Faerie (Aug 2, 2004)

The last time we got Ben "real" shoes was around 21-22 months, and they are a 7.5 XW.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Thanks! It's interesting how different their shoe sizes are at this age! Abi is almost 5 and just got size 12 shoes. She got new 11's about 6 weeks ago. I hope this is it for awhile!


----------



## k mama (Sep 18, 2005)

My almost 16 month old son is in size 6, which to some might seem big, to others not...but one of the first things that I noticed within minutes of him being born was the size of his feet. There were comments about his big feet at the Doctor's as well.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

sounds kinda big to me, but abby has always been a peanut. she currently wears a size 7 and she is 3! they are all so different aren't they?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

At 21 months, BeanBean wore a size 5.5 EEEEEE.







: His feet were really short, though. :LOL Rectangular, but short.


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

My youngest is in 7s and he is 2 1/2yrs olds.


----------



## casaundra (Nov 20, 2013)

My son just turned 21 months the 19th and wears btwn a 7 1/2- 8 1/2..(doesn't have fat feet) and we recently bought him a size 9 high top osiris sneakers and they almostfit him , he's a big boy tho but skinny..he's 3 ft tall and wears btwn. 2t-5 shirt 24 month-4t pants and 3t footie jammies and 4t jammie sets..he weighs 26-27 lbs.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

That size sounds normal to me. My 13 month old wears a 5 or 6


----------

